# Favourite Lyricists and Songwriters.



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

This isn't a thread to post the music you like, but rather to tell us about the people who write the lyrics of the songs you love and why you love them.

I would have to say Guy Garvey, the lead singer for Elbow. His songs are firmly rooted in the normal, mundanities of everyday life, yet they seem to worm their way through that tough NT exterior and make me melt a little inside.


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

Frank Zappa: Complex, fascinating music. Lyrics that are refreshingly concise (whether silly, pointed, or both).

Elvis Costello: Lyrics that are incredibly witty without being at all pretentious somehow.

Joy Division: The ultimate in lyrics/music that evoke vivid emotions or images despite often ambiguous meanings.

R.E.M.: Cryptic, metaphor-laden lyrics... but often very interesting.

Andy Partridge/Colin Moulding (XTC): Some really intelligent and fluid lyrics, if sometimes a bit acerbic.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Marina Lambrini Diamandis (Marina & The Diamonds). 

I firmly believe she's an ENTJ through her song writing and what her personality seems like. 
I've never really related so much to songs before. 

Florence Welch from Florence + The Machine. 

So deep, intriguingly interesting song writing. Extremely poetic and entirely unique point of view. 

Amy Lee from Evanescence. 

Deep, emotional and beautiful lyrics.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Tom Waits. Even if some of his music is not my cup of tea....his lyrics place me into the scene so I can almost taste what he is thinking about. Awesome stuff.

I agree with Frank Zappa, a lot of people dismiss his genius as attention grabbing through taboo and rudeness. His social commentary strikes the core as timeless. He was a very perceptive man.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Neil Peart of Rush.

He manages to get to the heart of an issue using amazingly diverse metaphors and unique lyrical structures.


----------



## BrettMartian (Jul 21, 2011)

TOOL- Maynard James Keenan


----------



## Grungie (Aug 15, 2011)

Shaun Morgan- I feel that it is very easy to identify with what he writes in a deeply emotional way.
Jerry Cantrell- Made some of the greatest songs I've ever heard for Alice in Chains.
Maynard James Keenan- No explanation necessary.


----------



## minerva83 (Jun 21, 2011)

another one for Maynard James Keenan

Thom Yorke of Radiohead

Robert Smith of The Cure


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff Buckley, Jill Scott, Erykah Badu, Joan Baez, Van Morrison etc......


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Stephen Sondheim. The man is a genuis and an artist. I'm especially fond of _Sweeney Todd_.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> Tom Waits. Even if some of his music is not my cup of tea....his lyrics place me into the scene so I can almost taste what he is thinking about. Awesome stuff.


I totally agree. I'm reminded of something he said in an interview...let me see if I can find it... "every song needs to be anatomically correct: you need weather, you need the name of the town, something to eat - every song needs certain ingredients to be balanced." 

another favorite of mine is Andrew Bird. I love the way he plays with the sound of words.


----------



## Strat19 (May 15, 2011)

Ian Curtis... probably the most talented songwriter to ever walk this earth.
Thom Yorke, when he's not pulling his lyrics out of a hat
The Doors/Jim Morrison


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim Minchin.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

In alphabetical order by last name: Leonard Cohen, Bob Dylan, Neil Peart, Paul Simon, Townes Van Zandt, and I'm sure there are others who I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## naoms (Aug 2, 2011)

Thom Yorke, Alex Turner, Ian Curtis, Morrissey, Karin Dreijer and many others..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Annie Lennox, Thom Yorke, Morrissey, Avett Brothers, Johnny Cash, John Lennon, Ian Curtis, Queen, PJ Harvey, Bryan Ferry, Cat Stevens, Joan Armatrading...


----------

